
Why Finders Are Losers (or The Startup World's Dirty Little Secret) - bradleyjoyce
http://startuplawyer.com/startup-issues/why-finders-are-losers
======
thrill
It's pretty funny to read an article written by someone in a $500 per hour and
thirty-percent-of-the-award profession denigrate those who work in a six-
percent-only-upon-success profession.

